# Draghi: "Vogliamo pace o condizionatore acceso?"



## Toby rosso nero (6 Aprile 2022)

Draghi in conferenza stampa, annunciando il PIL al 3,1% e il deficit al 5,6%:

"Andiamo con l'UE, se ci propone l'embargo sul gas, siamo contenti di seguire. Quello che vogliamo è lo strumento più efficace per la pace. Ci chiediamo se il prezzo del gas possa essere scambiato con la pace. Preferiamo la pace o il termosifone, anzi il condizionatore d'aria acceso?. Questa è la domanda che ci dobbiamo porre".


----------



## ARKANA (6 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Draghi in conferenza stampa, annunciando il PIL al 3,1% e il deficit al 5,6%:
> 
> "Andiamo con l'UE, se ci propone l'embargo sul gas, siamo contenti di seguire. Quello che vogliamo è lo strumento più efficace per la pace. Ci chiediamo se il prezzo del gas possa essere scambiato con la pace. Preferiamo la pace o stare il condizionatore d'aria acceso?. Questa è la domanda che ci dobbiamo porre".


Draghi ha un condizionatore che va a gas?


----------



## Alkampfer (6 Aprile 2022)

ma che caxxo vuol dire ? ahahha oramai la gente è lobotomizzata altrimenti non mi spiego


----------



## admin (6 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Draghi in conferenza stampa, annunciando il PIL al 3,1% e il deficit al 5,6%:
> 
> "Andiamo con l'UE, se ci propone l'embargo sul gas, siamo contenti di seguire. Quello che vogliamo è lo strumento più efficace per la pace. Ci chiediamo se il prezzo del gas possa essere scambiato con la pace. Preferiamo la pace o stare il condizionatore d'aria acceso?. Questa è la domanda che ci dobbiamo porre".



Delinquente


----------



## Andris (6 Aprile 2022)

*Claudio Scajola, sindaco di Imperia ed ex membro di governo berlusconiano, spegne i termosifoni per solidarietà all'Ucraina

"Comunico che non ritengo opportuno procedere con l'accensione del riscaldamento
Appartengo a coloro che sospenderebbero l’acquisto di gas dalla Russia, perché quei soldi sono utilizzati dal governo di Mosca per finanziare la guerra in corso.
Per quanto è in nostro potere, cerchiamo almeno di limitarne l’uso il più possibile. Lo dico in maniera semplice e schietta, senza giri di parole, come sono abituato a fare: in Ucraina è in corso un massacro e davanti a questo non possiamo far finta di nulla
Mettere un maglioncino, ad aprile e per qualche giorno, non penso che sia un così grande sacrificio. Diciamocelo con la sincerità che ci contraddistingue”.*


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Aprile 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Draghi ha un condizionatore che va a gas?


Gran parte dell'energia elettrica in Italia è generata dalle centrali a gas.


----------



## UDG (6 Aprile 2022)

Lui sicuramente non avrà problemi, senza gas, siamo noi piccoli mortali ad avere problemi


----------



## Andris (6 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Draghi in conferenza stampa, annunciando il PIL al 3,1% e il deficit al 5,6%:
> 
> "Andiamo con l'UE, se ci propone l'embargo sul gas, siamo contenti di seguire. Quello che vogliamo è lo strumento più efficace per la pace. Ci chiediamo se il prezzo del gas possa essere scambiato con la pace. Preferiamo la pace o il termosifone, anzi il condizionatore d'aria acceso?. Questa è la domanda che ci dobbiamo porre".


"se ci propone"

"siamo contenti"


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Aprile 2022)

Io voglio il condizionatore acceso


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Claudio Scajola, sindaco di Imperia ed ex membro di governo berlusconiano, spegne i termosifoni per solidarietà all'Ucraina
> 
> "Comunico che non ritengo opportuno procedere con l'accensione del riscaldamento
> Appartengo a coloro che sospenderebbero l’acquisto di gas dalla Russia, perché quei soldi sono utilizzati dal governo di Mosca per finanziare la guerra in corso.
> ...



Spenti ieri, stasera riaccendo.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (6 Aprile 2022)

Sicuramente il termosifone,ma senza alcun dubbio.
Che se la vedano russia e ucraina.

E il problema più grande non è la mia risposta sul termosifone,ma quelli (leader mondiali) che parlano di pace e poi sotto sotto si augurano una bella guerra con tutti dentro.


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Draghi in conferenza stampa, annunciando il PIL al 3,1% e il deficit al 5,6%:
> 
> "Andiamo con l'UE, se ci propone l'embargo sul gas, siamo contenti di seguire. Quello che vogliamo è lo strumento più efficace per la pace. Ci chiediamo se il prezzo del gas possa essere scambiato con la pace. Preferiamo la pace o il termosifone, anzi il condizionatore d'aria acceso?. Questa è la domanda che ci dobbiamo porre".


Drago tra poco uscirà sputando fuoco per riscaldare la casa della gente, si riparte con il prequel The House of Draghi


----------



## Kayl (6 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Gran parte dell'energia elettrica in Italia è generata dalle centrali a gas.


 l'energia elettrica in Italia deriva prevalentemente dal nucleare in Francia, E-distribuzione acquista l'energia elettrica che poi viene acquistata dalle varie compagnie del mercato libero (centinaia e centinaia in Italia)


----------



## pazzomania (6 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Draghi in conferenza stampa, annunciando il PIL al 3,1% e il deficit al 5,6%:
> 
> "Andiamo con l'UE, se ci propone l'embargo sul gas, siamo contenti di seguire. Quello che vogliamo è lo strumento più efficace per la pace. Ci chiediamo se il prezzo del gas possa essere scambiato con la pace. Preferiamo la pace o il termosifone, anzi il condizionatore d'aria acceso?. Questa è la domanda che ci dobbiamo porre".


Preferisco rinunciare al termosifone l' inverno che al condizionatore d' estate  

Comunque parlando sul serio, in certi luoghi ( specialmente dove paga pantalone) l' inverno c'è un caldo che è davvero imbarazzante da contribuente.

A casa guardo il decimo di grado per non gettare soldi.


----------



## hakaishin (6 Aprile 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> ma che caxxo vuol dire ? ahahha oramai la gente è lobotomizzata altrimenti non mi spiego


Ma questo è pazzo?
O forse è pure troppo lucido…


----------



## KILPIN_91 (6 Aprile 2022)

se non fosse che c'è una guerra di mezzo,ci sarebbe da ridere a crepapelle.


----------



## hakaishin (6 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Delinquente


Il cane dell’ue
Lui fa tutto quello che il padrone comanda e da brava bestia lui risponde.
Che schifo


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Aprile 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> l'energia elettrica in Italia deriva prevalentemente dal nucleare in Francia, E-distribuzione acquista l'energia elettrica che poi viene acquistata dalle varie compagnie del mercato libero (centinaia e centinaia in Italia)


Non sono un esperto del settore quindi può essere sia come dici tu, solo che ultimamente dicevano che la chiusura dei rapporti e energetici con la Russia potevano comportare problemi anche per l'energia elettrica.


----------



## Andris (6 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Spenti ieri, stasera riaccendo.


in estate, quando migliaia di persone malate e anziane muoiono per effetti del caldo, diranno "non è un grande sacrificio girare succinti, anche se con mascherina, e stare nudi in casa #noncondiziono"


----------



## pazzomania (6 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Draghi in conferenza stampa, annunciando il PIL al 3,1% e il deficit al 5,6%:
> 
> "Andiamo con l'UE, se ci propone l'embargo sul gas, siamo contenti di seguire. Quello che vogliamo è lo strumento più efficace per la pace. Ci chiediamo se il prezzo del gas possa essere scambiato con la pace. Preferiamo la pace o il termosifone, anzi il condizionatore d'aria acceso?. Questa è la domanda che ci dobbiamo porre".


Comunque tornando seri, no triggering, state bbboni cit.

Ci fosse l' embargo del gas, è ben certo che da qualche parte dovremmo tagliare, e al 99,999999 % si andrebbe sul clima dentro le mura domestiche.

Di certo non all' industria.

Però però però, so già che non ci saranno metodi per verificare al milliampere un razionamento reale, ma finirebbe che la SCREMATURA la farebbero i costi più alti.

Tradotto = a chi è ricco la cosa riguarderebbe zero, ai poveri palla toccherà tutto il risparmio di gas italiano.
Scontato.

Se davvero daranno l' embargo al gas russo, va bene, a qualcosa rinuncio...ma non come ho scritto sopra.
Deve valere per tutti.

Ma so di sognare.


----------



## pazzomania (6 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> in estate, quando migliaia di persone malate e anziane muoiono per effetti del caldo, diranno "non è un grande sacrificio girare succinti, anche se con mascherina, e stare nudi in casa #noncondiziono"


Temo non sarà una cosa veramente controllabile, finirà per essere un caos e basta.

Comunque vedremo, io onestamente credo da un pezzo che il rischio di finire senza gas russo sia altissimo e davvero reale.


----------



## Ringhio8 (6 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Preferisco rinunciare al termosifone l' inverno che al condizionatore d' estate
> 
> *Comunque parlando sul serio, in certi luoghi ( specialmente dove paga pantalone) l' inverno c'è un caldo che è davvero imbarazzante da contribuente*.
> 
> A casa guardo il decimo di grado per non gettare soldi.


Vero, caldo tropicale in inverno e pinguini che girano indisturbati in estate, in particolare gli uffici pubblici, ma spesso pure molti negozi e centri commerciali.


----------



## pazzomania (6 Aprile 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Vero, caldo tropicale in inverno e pinguini che girano indisturbati in estate, in particolare gli uffici pubblici, ma spesso pure molti negozi e centri commerciali.


Eh bravo, avevo scordato l' estate!

Caldo tropicale l' inverno, e freddo glaciale in estate.

In certi posti, specialmente dove paga pantalone, c'è un paradosso da studiare: fa più caldo l' inverno che l' estate.

Roba da spaccargli la testa a chi permette tutto ciò.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Draghi in conferenza stampa, annunciando il PIL al 3,1% e il deficit al 5,6%:
> 
> "Andiamo con l'UE, se ci propone l'embargo sul gas, siamo contenti di seguire. Quello che vogliamo è lo strumento più efficace per la pace. Ci chiediamo se il prezzo del gas possa essere scambiato con la pace. Preferiamo la pace o il termosifone, anzi il condizionatore d'aria acceso?. Questa è la domanda che ci dobbiamo porre".



Che domanda è? È ovvio che tutti preferiscono il condizionatore acceso


----------



## Kayl (6 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non sono un esperto del settore quindi può essere sia come dici tu, solo che ultimamente dicevano che la chiusura dei rapporti e energetici con la Russia potevano comportare problemi anche per l'energia elettrica.


ho venduto contratti elettrici e del gas per un breve periodo. elettricità-francia e gas-russia.


----------



## Andris (6 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Temo non sarà una cosa veramente controllabile, finirà per essere un caos e basta.
> 
> Comunque vedremo, io onestamente credo da un pezzo che il rischio di finire senza gas russo sia altissimo e davvero reale.


è normale, ogni settimana vai a provocare.
nel pacchetto di domani non c'è ancora Gazprombank e il gas, però il giorno in cui fai qualche colpo di testa nulla impedisce che siano prima loro a chiudere il rubinetto
lo dissi che stanno bluffando come a carte con il culo dei cittadini senza alcun alternativa immediata


----------



## pazzomania (6 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Che domanda è? È ovvio che tutti preferiscono il condizionatore acceso



Io ho scritto il contrario.

Ma l' estate, specialmente di notte, Putin mi sentirebbe bestemmiare in aramaico antico.
Soffro terribilmente la notte il caldo, non chiudo veramente occhio.

Quando ho messo il climatizzatore a casa mi ha letteralmente cambiato l' esistenza.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Spenti ieri, stasera riaccendo.



Sta gente vive comunque fuori dal mondo. Molti il riscaldamento l'hanno già spento da un pezzo per risparmiare. Io l'ho spento dal primo marzo, tra l'altro dopo aver tenuto il riscaldamento a 18 gradi gli altri mesi!

Parlano come se tutti fossero una manica di debosciati come loro che vivono col riscaldamento a 30 gradi di inverno! Come quei vip da 4 soldi che pensano di risolvere i problemi dell'inquinamento abbassando di un grado il riscaldamento... Nessuno nemmeno ha immaginato che ci sono già milioni di persone che ste cose le hanno sempre fatte da un pezzo visto che certo non vogliono e alcun manco possono pagare mille euro di gas!

Tra l'altro tutti gli esercizi commerciali dove sono stato zero riscaldamento rispetto a qualche anno fa dove c'era uno spreco assurdo. L'unico posto dove c'era il riscaldamento a palla, tanto da stare in maniche corte era la biblioteca pubblica, tanto per cambiare dove c'è pubblico c'è spreco...


----------



## Blu71 (6 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma questo è pazzo?
> O forse è pure troppo lucido…



Forse ci faranno tenere i condizionatori spenti e ci obbligheranno a stare senza mascherine per non soffrire il caldo.


----------



## pazzomania (6 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> è normale, ogni settimana vai a provocare.
> nel pacchetto di domani non c'è ancora Gazprombank e il gas, però il giorno in cui fai qualche colpo di testa nulla impedisce che siano prima loro a chiudere il rubinetto


Non credo.
Ho letto le questioni tecniche, che non saprei riportarti perchè a fatica le ho comprese nonostante mastichi qualcosina.

Non è proprio semplice chiudere il "rubinetto" per i russi, fattibile eh, ma non cosi facile.


----------



## Andris (6 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non credo.
> Ho letto le questioni tecniche, che non saprei riportarti perchè a fatica le ho comprese nonostante mastichi qualcosina.
> 
> Non è proprio semplice chiudere il "rubinetto" per i russi, fattibile eh, ma non cosi facile.


lo so ma se arrivi all'estremo non se lo fanno imporre secondo me
anche per noi è follia ma ne parlano pubblicamente alcuni
far qualcosa contrario al proprio interesse è stato ormai sdoganato


----------



## Blu71 (6 Aprile 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> se non fosse che c'è una guerra di mezzo,ci sarebbe da ridere a crepapelle.



@KILPIN_91 guarda il lato positivo. Risparmi tanti soldi


----------



## __king george__ (6 Aprile 2022)

vi faccio un'altra domanda,collegata a quella di Draghi ma posta in modo un pò diversa

è piu sociale che politica diciamo

se vi dicessero che rinunciando al caldo invernale salvereste (o contribuireste a salvare in modo importante) la vita di molti bambini..che non conoscete ma che sapete la situazione

che fareste? la risposta è solo SI (rinuncio al caldo) o NO (non rinuncio)..

lasciate perdere la russia l'ucraina ecc....ragionate come ipotesi in astratto

ps: no benaltrismo...o si o no

è una curiosità mia


----------



## Albijol (6 Aprile 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> l'energia elettrica in Italia deriva prevalentemente dal nucleare in Francia, E-distribuzione acquista l'energia elettrica che poi viene acquistata dalle varie compagnie del mercato libero (centinaia e centinaia in Italia)


Non ne capisco niente ma leggendo da fonti sul web l'Italia compra pochissima energia elettrica, meno del 15 per cento. E non solo da Francia ma anche da Slovenia e Svizzera.


----------



## pazzomania (6 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> lo so ma se arrivi all'estremo non se lo fanno imporre secondo me
> anche per noi è follia ma ne parlano pubblicamente alcuni


Ti dirò, sincero.

E' paradossale "punire" la Russia in tutte le maniere senza chiudere pure la parte più renumerativa, cioè gli idrocarburi.
Se non sono delle mezze seghe, se imponi sanzioni devi andare fino in fondo, anche solo per coerenza.

Detto questo, sarei il primo, veramente, ad avere la qualità di vita distrutta, so che lo dicono tutti, ma io sto veramente male col caldo.
Ma male male male, su 10 persone sono sempre il primo che inizia a sudare e crepare sofferente, per farti capire.

Non so guarda, argomento scottante ed infatti l' hanno tenuto per ultimo.

Vedremo, non so che dirti.


----------



## pazzomania (6 Aprile 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> vi faccio un'altra domanda,collegata a quella di Draghi ma posta in modo un pò diversa
> 
> è piu sociale che politica diciamo
> 
> ...


Si, ma bestemmiando veramente tanto.

A parte i bambini, a me non mi prendi con ste cose, in generale.

Sperando almeno serva a qualcosa.


----------



## Andris (6 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ti dirò, sincero.
> 
> E' paradossale "punire" la Russia in tutte le maniere senza chiudere pure la parte più renumerativa, cioè gli idrocarburi.
> Se non sono delle mezze seghe, se imponi sanzioni devi andare fino in fondo, anche solo per coerenza.
> ...


il problema è che parliamo dei privati cittadini, ma per le aziende invece che hanno bisogno per la produzione?
a questo non ci pensano i campioni...


----------



## __king george__ (6 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si, ma bestemmiando veramente tanto.


idem


----------



## pazzomania (6 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> il problema è che parliamo dei privati cittadini, ma per le aziende invece che hanno bisogno per la produzione?
> a questo non ci pensano i campioni...


Infatti, come ho scritto in un altro intervento, più facile a leggeri blocchi di tipo notturno magari o nel week end.

Le aziende saranno le ultime ad essere toccate.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Aprile 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> vi faccio un'altra domanda,collegata a quella di Draghi ma posta in modo un pò diversa
> 
> è piu sociale che politica diciamo
> 
> ...



Per salvare dei bambini e non solo è doveroso rinunciare a qualcosa. Quindi si.

Ma le nostre rinunce non servono a nulla se chi ha il potere non si impegna per la pace.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Aprile 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> vi faccio un'altra domanda,collegata a quella di Draghi ma posta in modo un pò diversa
> 
> è piu sociale che politica diciamo
> 
> ...



Il tuo post è tipo uno di quegli spot in tv col bimbo africano scheletrico che mandano in onda per far presa sulla vecchiette e sfilargli soldi col lascito testamentario. Manipolazione emotiva per scucire soldi e truffare la gente e non risolvere una sega.


----------



## Andris (6 Aprile 2022)

*Orsini a Cartabianca:*

*"Zelensky deve fare pace con se stesso. Deve darsi una calmata, politicamente è un incapace

Se questa è una guerra che riguarda solo Russia e Ucraina, il presidente ucraino Zelensky fa quello che vuole.
Se rischiamo una guerra nucleare, Zelensky deve darsi una calmata e non può pensare di precipitarci nella terza guerra mondiale o di chiedere a centinaia di imprese italiane di essere spazzate via. 
Se siamo coinvolti, Zelensky deve accettare che l’Italia e l’Europa abbiano voce in capitolo

Cinque giorni prima che iniziasse l’invasione russa, il cancelliere tedesco Scholz aveva tentato una mediazione: Zelensky avrebbe dovuto rinunciare alla Nato e dichiarare la neutralità dell’Ucraina, ha rifiutato

Il governo italiano deve assumere la guida della diplomazia della pace, deve rendersi disponibile al riconoscimento del Donbass e della Crimea.*
* Non affido la situazione a Zelensky, quest’uomo è un incapace totale politicamente"*


----------



## __king george__ (6 Aprile 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Il tuo post è tipo uno di quegli spot in tv col bimbo africano scheletrico che mandano in onda per far presa sulla vecchiette e sfilargli soldi col lascito testamentario. Manipolazione emotiva per scucire soldi e truffare la gente e non risolvere una sega.


hai letto male mi sa

la risposta era si o no ma hai divagato...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Aprile 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> hai letto male mi sa
> 
> la risposta era si o no ma hai divagato...


No no. So benissimo gli intenti del tuo post è questo il problema.


----------



## __king george__ (6 Aprile 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> No no. So benissimo gli intenti del tuo post è questo il problema.


che intento..il post è chiaro non c'è nessun intento..se non la curiosità di sapere la risposta messi di fronte a una domanda concreta senza tanti giri di parole


----------



## danjr (6 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Draghi in conferenza stampa, annunciando il PIL al 3,1% e il deficit al 5,6%:
> 
> "Andiamo con l'UE, se ci propone l'embargo sul gas, siamo contenti di seguire. Quello che vogliamo è lo strumento più efficace per la pace. Ci chiediamo se il prezzo del gas possa essere scambiato con la pace. Preferiamo la pace o il termosifone, anzi il condizionatore d'aria acceso?. Questa è la domanda che ci dobbiamo porre".


Contenti sicuramente no, ma se c’è da fare un lo si fa. Il problema non è il condizionatore o il riscaldamento ma sopperire il fabbisogno delle aziende


----------



## Raryof (6 Aprile 2022)

Ma alle aziende chi glielo dice?
Politicanti imbarazzanti, fanno solo pena.
Non è questione di tagliare i consumi domestici, è questione che finché perdurerà l'odio contro il mondo russo avremo grosse ripercussioni tra diversi mesi perché che abbiamo di fatto tagliato fuori un mercato importante e non in maniera temporanea (è per sempre, occhio), ma purtroppo per pura propaganda bisogna splendere oggi per starsene zitti domani, poi gli insulti volano vero Marietto?
Questa è l'UE signori, il degrado più totale, ascoltate le loro parole e ridete, stanno portando il devasto all'interno della fake unione e chiedono sacrifici ad aziende e cittadini che non hanno richiesto le sanzioni, mentre attorno ad un tavolo qualche burocrate caghetta decideva per sé, preso da un delirio di onnipotenza disumana.. tanto poi ce lo chiede l'Europa buona ahahaha e noi siamo contenti di poter valutare serenamente.
Rimango fiducioso, ormai sono spalle al muro, chiedi sacrifici oggi chiedi sacrifici domani e salta davvero tutto, capisco la loro voglia di istituzionalizzare il pensiero comune che non può essere comune, del popolo ma UNICO, UE o morte, vaccino o morte, e avendo concesso il braccio si stanno prendendo anche tutto il resto, capitalismo buono, sacrifici, nemici da combattere, sono veramente fantastici se non fossero il male puro e totalmente inadeguati.. bello vedere questi banchieri che scherzano con la guerra e mangiano propaganda nel caffè latte alla mattina, poi si pagherà il conto però, Le Pen, fine €, fine Draghi, io intanto mi siedo in riva al fiume e aspetto.


----------



## danjr (6 Aprile 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> vi faccio un'altra domanda,collegata a quella di Draghi ma posta in modo un pò diversa
> 
> è piu sociale che politica diciamo
> 
> ...


Si ovvio che si. Nei limiti ovviamente, avere 18 gradi al posto di 20 non penso sia un sacrificio mortale, ci si abitua


----------



## danjr (6 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Orsini a Cartabianca:*
> 
> *"Zelensky deve fare pace con se stesso. Deve darsi una calmata, politicamente è un incapace
> 
> ...


Dopo le stupidaggini di ieri questo deve solo stare zitto e vergognarsi


----------



## Andris (6 Aprile 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> vi faccio un'altra domanda,collegata a quella di Draghi ma posta in modo un pò diversa
> 
> è piu sociale che politica diciamo
> 
> ...


dipende da chi me lo chiede
è come la solidarietà che va fatta solo se certo di affidare soldi in buone mani

se vedo un ceffo con il gilet giallo fuori all'ipermercato con la foto dei bambini su un cartone tendo a non fidarmi...

se a chiedermelo sono Biden, Von der Leyen, Draghi etc idem


----------



## Swaitak (6 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Draghi in conferenza stampa, annunciando il PIL al 3,1% e il deficit al 5,6%:
> 
> "Andiamo con l'UE, se ci propone l'embargo sul gas, siamo contenti di seguire. Quello che vogliamo è lo strumento più efficace per la pace. Ci chiediamo se il prezzo del gas possa essere scambiato con la pace. Preferiamo la pace o il termosifone, anzi il condizionatore d'aria acceso?. Questa è la domanda che ci dobbiamo porre".


Ormai questo parla ai ritardati.
Paese in malora per paese in malora, tanto vale entrare in conflitto, almeno una fine prima o poi è certa.
E poi sembra quasi che Putin possa sparire alla chiusura del rubinetto del gas, non si parla mai della sua reazione


----------



## Swaitak (6 Aprile 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> vi faccio un'altra domanda,collegata a quella di Draghi ma posta in modo un pò diversa
> 
> è piu sociale che politica diciamo
> 
> ...


Fossero questi i sacrifici con tutto il cuore SI.
Se devo mandare in malora il mio paese NO.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Aprile 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> che intento..il post è chiaro non c'è nessun intento..se non la curiosità di sapere la risposta messi di fronte a una domanda concreta senza tanti giri di parole



Si come no. Tutti se fosse realmente possibile rinuncerebbero, il problema è che così non è. E i problemi non saranno certo quelli del riscaldamento, visto che arriverà tanta di quella melma che solo Dio sa. Vuoi far passare l'idea che si possa raggiungere un intento nobile con una cosa da poco per legittimare le parole di Draghi.

Peccato che la realtà non è e non sarà mai quella. Io al riscaldamento ci ho già rinunciato quest'anno, ma i bambini muoiono lo stesso...

Si sta spingendo enormemente su sto fatto ultimamente, come già scritto prima, personaggi importanti blaterano sul mettere un maglione in più, togliere un grado, come se queste non fossero cose già fatte da milioni di persone. Io non uso manco più il forno elettrico in casa per risparmiare corrente... La realtà è che molta gente si ritroverà senza lavoro e con le pezze al culo e i bambini ucraini continueranno a morire nonostante tutto.

Questa è la realtà. Ipotizzare cose che non capiteranno mai solo per darsi la pacca sulla spalla non serve a nulla se non cercare di indirizzare emotivamente le persone verso certi pensieri e fargli accettare tutta la melma che arriverà.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> dipende da chi me lo chiede
> è come la solidarietà che va fatta solo se certo di affidare soldi in buone mani
> 
> se vedo un ceffo con il gilet giallo fuori all'ipermercato con la foto dei bambini su un cartone tendo a non fidarmi...
> ...



Mi hai ricordato i tizi che mi sfilarono 10 mila lire per i malati di aids a 15 anni. Quella è stata l'unica volta che sono riusciti a incularmi. Per non parlare di quelli che ti chiedono "hai pregiudizi sui carcerati? " e poi parte il pippone imparato a memoria per chiederti soldi. Tutte ste associazioni e volontari per larga parte sono una manica di delinquenti che cercano di manipolare emotivamente le persone e farle sentire in colpa per scucire dei soldi. Negli ultimi anni con internet e social è diventato un vero e proprio business sempre più florido e in continua crescita.
Ricordo ancora i dementi che donarono paccate di soldi a una "lesbica cacciata di casa" (era su tutti i tg) e questi se li spese in mercedes e cane da 3 mila euro.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Aprile 2022)

@__king george__ secondo me la domanda non è se si è disposti a rinunciare a qualcosa per salvare vite umane perché tutti - credo - sono favorevoli a dei sacrifici a fin di bene.
La domanda vera, almeno per me, è fino a che punto possiamo spingerci per farlo?
Dobbiamo avventuraci in guerra o insistere affinché tutte le parti in causa rinuncino a qualcosa per il bene di tutti?
Le sanzioni spinte all’estremo possono innescare reazioni incontrollabili.


----------



## Devil man (6 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Claudio Scajola, sindaco di Imperia ed ex membro di governo berlusconiano, spegne i termosifoni per solidarietà all'Ucraina
> 
> "Comunico che non ritengo opportuno procedere con l'accensione del riscaldamento
> Appartengo a coloro che sospenderebbero l’acquisto di gas dalla Russia, perché quei soldi sono utilizzati dal governo di Mosca per finanziare la guerra in corso.
> ...


Fallo a Gennaio di spegnere il termosifone non ad Aprile FENOMENO


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (6 Aprile 2022)

Ho già capito che quest estate farò un po’ di legna in campagna e tiro fuori le stufe di mia nonna


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Aprile 2022)

*Bozza del DEF: Senza petrolio e gas russo la crescita potrebbe crollare sottozero, portando il consuntivo del 2022 a un misero +0,6%*


----------



## vota DC (6 Aprile 2022)

Comunque gli ucraini non solo usano il gas russo ma sono pagati dal governo russo stesso per farlo passare in Europa. Al massimo finisce con i russi che esportano a cinesi e indiani, gli ucraini perdono i soldi di passaggio e l'Italia esporta fionde che non serve l'elettricità per produrle.


----------



## pazzomania (6 Aprile 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Comunque gli ucraini non solo usano il gas russo ma sono pagati dal governo russo stesso per farlo passare in Europa. Al massimo finisce con i russi che esportano a cinesi e indiani, gli ucraini perdono i soldi di passaggio e l'Italia esporta fionde che non serve l'elettricità per produrle.



Vedremo.
A lungo termine sicuramente.

Ma non dimentichiamoci che per la Russia ci vorrà mooooolto tempo per trasportare il gas in Cina e India.

Le infrastrutture ad oggi non esistono ancora.


----------



## hakaishin (6 Aprile 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> vi faccio un'altra domanda,collegata a quella di Draghi ma posta in modo un pò diversa
> 
> è piu sociale che politica diciamo
> 
> ...


Alt
Così non si può rispondere: per sempre? Per 1 anno? Per 5 anni?
Per 1 anno si per il resto no


----------



## hakaishin (6 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Bozza del DEF: Senza petrolio e gas russo la crescita potrebbe crollare sottozero, portando il consuntivo del 2022 a un misero +0,6%*


Ne vale la pena per l’ucraina e l’ordine mondiale!


----------



## Andris (6 Aprile 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Comunque gli ucraini non solo usano il gas russo ma sono pagati dal governo russo stesso per farlo passare in Europa. Al massimo finisce con i russi che esportano a cinesi e indiani, gli ucraini perdono i soldi di passaggio e l'Italia esporta fionde che non serve l'elettricità per produrle.


infatti miliardi royalties.
non è un cas che fosse tra i principali avversari del Nord Stream 2


----------



## Milanoide (6 Aprile 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> l'energia elettrica in Italia deriva prevalentemente dal nucleare in Francia, E-distribuzione acquista l'energia elettrica che poi viene acquistata dalle varie compagnie del mercato libero (centinaia e centinaia in Italia)


Da come scrivi, sembra che in Italia non vi sia una produzione interna.
Non è assolutamente cosi.
Termoelettrico, principalmente gas.
Carbone in spegnimento.
Olio combustibile.
Scarti di raffineria con benefici da rinnovabile con cui qualcuno si pagò il fenomeno (però siccome l'unico a dire questa cosa era un senatore bresciano del PD per voi non conta. Strano.).
Geotermico.
Idroelettrico.
Rinnovabili.
Ed in Italia abbiamo campioni nazionali del termoelettrico che vengono dietro Siemens e General Electric ( queste due hanno ridotto il personale di circa 20.000 dipendenti l'una negli ultimi anni).

Potete verificare nel sito del Mise oppure
fonte Terna: 
La domanda di energia elettrica nel 2020 è stata pari a 301,2TWh

La domanda è stata soddisfatta per l’89,3% da produzione nazionale e per la quota restante dalle importazioni nette dall’estero.

A proposito di gas, per il suo stretto legame con il modo di produrre elettricità in Europa, il prezzo è espresso in kWh (kilowattora) e non in peso o volume.


----------



## IDRIVE (7 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Spenti ieri, stasera riaccendo.


Immenso... ahahahah!!! Quasi quasi anche io. Una bella contro-contro-protesta.


----------



## Milo (7 Aprile 2022)

Non mi hanno fatto fare il 110% questi delinquenti, che non mi vengano a dire di abbassare termosifone o condizionatore perché li mangio


----------



## Shmuk (7 Aprile 2022)

Causa guasto ed altri accidenti ho dovuto fare a meno del condizionatore l'estate scorsa; vero che ho passato 15 gg in agosto in bassa montagna dove il problema non si poneva, ma seppur molto incomoda, la cosa è fattibile (in luogo dove la temperatura estiva notturna in genere non scende sotto i 21-22), testato. Mi preoccupa molto più il freddo...


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Draghi in conferenza stampa, annunciando il PIL al 3,1% e il deficit al 5,6%:
> 
> "Andiamo con l'UE, se ci propone l'embargo sul gas, siamo contenti di seguire. Quello che vogliamo è lo strumento più efficace per la pace. Ci chiediamo se il prezzo del gas possa essere scambiato con la pace. Preferiamo la pace o il termosifone, anzi il condizionatore d'aria acceso?. Questa è la domanda che ci dobbiamo porre".


Spegni il climatizzatore,
Sudi,
Ti ammali,
Schiatti


----------



## Maurizio91 (7 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Draghi in conferenza stampa, annunciando il PIL al 3,1% e il deficit al 5,6%:
> 
> "Andiamo con l'UE, se ci propone l'embargo sul gas, siamo contenti di seguire. Quello che vogliamo è lo strumento più efficace per la pace. Ci chiediamo se il prezzo del gas possa essere scambiato con la pace. Preferiamo la pace o il termosifone, anzi il condizionatore d'aria acceso?. Questa è la domanda che ci dobbiamo porre".


Ho dovuto guardare il video con queste parole, facevo fatica a crederci. Veramente scende a questo livello extreme di populismo dicendo che si tratta solamente di un po' di riscaldamento l'inverno e di fresco l'estate? Ma davvero lo immaginerebbe un bibitaro attuale di uno stadio qualsiasi che il gas serve anche e soprattutto ad altro, a partire dalle industrie.

E questo è l'esperto maximo ah! Mario Draghi. he fa il paio con l'altro esperto, Mario Monti.

Come si fa a dire che "un avvocato" non può fare il premier in Italia? Certo che può farlo.


----------



## Ringhio8 (7 Aprile 2022)

Scommetto invece che non avremo ne la pace ne il condizionatore ne il riscaldamento.


----------



## sunburn (7 Aprile 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> vi faccio un'altra domanda,collegata a quella di Draghi ma posta in modo un pò diversa
> 
> è piu sociale che politica diciamo
> 
> ...


Ovvio che sì. Ma la domanda non ha senso perché manca un nesso di causalità fra le due cose. È come chiedere: vuoi che la gente non muoia di fame o fare una crociera nel Mar Rosso?
A mio parere il punto non chiaro è che, qualora la Russia dovesse perdere X miliardi a causa delle sanzioni, quei soldi in meno, almeno nel breve-medio periodo, non verrebbero sottratti allo sforzo bellico ma ai cittadini comuni che, come sempre accade, sono i primi a essere sacrificati.


----------



## Swaitak (7 Aprile 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Scommetto invece che non avremo ne la pace ne il condizionatore ne il riscaldamento.


Amen 
Gli affarucci con l'Azerbaijan me li immagino, alla transizione se non ci pensano i privati mi immagino pure quella..tutto quello che ci tolgono faccio fatica a credere che ritorni.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Aprile 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Scommetto invece che non avremo ne la pace ne il condizionatore ne il riscaldamento.



Tranquillo. Se si continua con questa guerra il problema energetico non lo avrai più...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Draghi in conferenza stampa, annunciando il PIL al 3,1% e il deficit al 5,6%:
> 
> "Andiamo con l'UE, se ci propone l'embargo sul gas, siamo contenti di seguire. Quello che vogliamo è lo strumento più efficace per la pace. Ci chiediamo se il prezzo del gas possa essere scambiato con la pace. Preferiamo la pace o il termosifone, anzi il condizionatore d'aria acceso?. Questa è la domanda che ci dobbiamo porre".


Un venduto ai poteri forti, si riferisce continuamente all'Unione Europea ignorando di proposito le esigenze degli italiani. Non si tratta di condizionatore acceso, ma di tutto. Il prezzo dell'energia incide anche sui costi di produzione dei beni di prima necessità.


----------



## emamilan99 (7 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Draghi in conferenza stampa, annunciando il PIL al 3,1% e il deficit al 5,6%:
> 
> "Andiamo con l'UE, se ci propone l'embargo sul gas, siamo contenti di seguire. Quello che vogliamo è lo strumento più efficace per la pace. Ci chiediamo se il prezzo del gas possa essere scambiato con la pace. Preferiamo la pace o il termosifone, anzi il condizionatore d'aria acceso?. Questa è la domanda che ci dobbiamo porre".


io soffro tantissimo il caldo, già quando ci sono meno di 20 gradi sudo di brutto.. quindi ovviamente CONDIZIONATORE


----------



## fabri47 (7 Aprile 2022)

In che belle mani ci hanno messo i nostri bei partiti italiani. Col cappio che vi voto alla prossima tornata, preferisco essere sputato in faccia.


----------



## hakaishin (7 Aprile 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Causa guasto ed altri accidenti ho dovuto fare a meno del condizionatore l'estate scorsa; vero che ho passato 15 gg in agosto in bassa montagna dove il problema non si poneva, ma seppur molto incomoda, la cosa è fattibile (in luogo dove la temperatura estiva notturna in genere non scende sotto i 21-22), testato. Mi preoccupa molto più il freddo...


Da me a Milano non è fattibile e quando sono giù tra Calabria e Sicilia ancora meno.
Io non ci rinuncio proprio anche perché lo soffro molto.
Adesso non uso i riscaldamenti da qualche settimana, li riaccendo da oggi. Mi hanno fatto venire voglia


----------



## hakaishin (7 Aprile 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Scommetto invece che non avremo ne la pace ne il condizionatore ne il riscaldamento.


Serve un sacrificio per l’ordine mondiale, la pace mondiale e la serenità della Santa Ucraina terra promessa!


----------



## Stex (7 Aprile 2022)

condizionatore acceso. specialmente da giugno ad agosto


----------



## jacky (7 Aprile 2022)

Il problema è che dopo la pace il condizionatore rimarrà spento. Così come ci saranno razionalizzazioni sul gas.
E prepariamoci alla prossima botta... il costo dell'acqua


----------



## vota DC (7 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Amen
> Gli affarucci con l'Azerbaijan me li immagino, alla transizione se non ci pensano i privati mi immagino pure quella..tutto quello che ci tolgono faccio fatica a credere che ritorni.


Se dobbiamo correre dietro ad Azerbaijan, Algeria o ancora peggio a Qatar facciamo prima a trovare un sistema alternativo con le rinnovabili che a diversificare i fornitori di gas.


----------



## Ringhio8 (7 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Tranquillo. Se si continua con questa guerra il problema energetico non lo avrai più...


Sono "poco" distante da Aviano, sarò uno dei primi, mi secca solo non friggere all'istante, mi tocca pure tribołare


----------



## Ringhio8 (7 Aprile 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> Il problema è che dopo la pace il condizionatore rimarrà spento. Così come ci saranno razionalizzazioni sul gas.
> E prepariamoci alla prossima botta... il costo dell'acqua


Tristemente vero


----------



## Shmuk (7 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Da me a Milano non è fattibile e quando sono giù tra Calabria e Sicilia ancora meno.
> Io non ci rinuncio proprio anche perché lo soffro molto.
> Adesso non uso i riscaldamenti da qualche settimana, li riaccendo da oggi. Mi hanno fatto venire voglia



Ognuno ha la sua sensibilità, ci mancherebbe, ma io vivo in una località di mare dal caldo umido tra le più torride d'Italia.


----------



## hakaishin (7 Aprile 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Ognuno ha la sua sensibilità, ci mancherebbe, ma io vivo in una località di mare dal caldo umido tra le più torride d'Italia.


Se resisti beato te. Io non ce la faccio e sto proprio male. Tanto la pace, non l’avremo


----------



## Shmuk (7 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Se resisti beato te. Io non ce la faccio e sto proprio male. Tanto la pace, non l’avremo



Prenderla come jungle warfare, aiuta.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (7 Aprile 2022)

comunque raga, metà delle risorse energetiche sono utilizzate dall' industria, non si tratta solo di riscaldamento e condizionatore.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (7 Aprile 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Ho dovuto guardare il video con queste parole, facevo fatica a crederci. Veramente scende a questo livello extreme di populismo dicendo che si tratta solamente di un po' di riscaldamento l'inverno e di fresco l'estate? Ma davvero lo immaginerebbe un bibitaro attuale di uno stadio qualsiasi che il gas serve anche e soprattutto ad altro, a partire dalle industrie.
> 
> E questo è l'esperto maximo ah! Mario Draghi. he fa il paio con l'altro esperto, Mario Monti.
> 
> Come si fa a dire che "un avvocato" non può fare il premier in Italia? Certo che può farlo.



Questo è il governo dei migliori.


----------



## Shmuk (7 Aprile 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Se dobbiamo correre dietro ad Azerbaijan, Algeria o ancora peggio a Qatar facciamo prima a trovare un sistema alternativo con le rinnovabili che a diversificare i fornitori di gas.


Leggo anche Mozambico...


----------



## Swaitak (7 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> comunque raga, metà delle risorse energetiche sono utilizzate dall' industria, non si tratta solo di riscaldamento e condizionatore.


Aggiungo che tra le grosse aziende che consumano ci sono pure gli Ospedali e quelle di prima necessità, giusto perchè non si minimizzi.


----------



## Rivera10 (7 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Draghi in conferenza stampa, annunciando il PIL al 3,1% e il deficit al 5,6%:
> 
> "Andiamo con l'UE, se ci propone l'embargo sul gas, siamo contenti di seguire. Quello che vogliamo è lo strumento più efficace per la pace. Ci chiediamo se il prezzo del gas possa essere scambiato con la pace. Preferiamo la pace o il termosifone, anzi il condizionatore d'aria acceso?. Questa è la domanda che ci dobbiamo porre".



Certo mentre lui fa marchette agli USA e alla UE, noi dobbiamo pagare per le sue folli scelte. Ma a questo chi lo ha votato?? Ops scusatemi. Non lo ha votato nessunoChe bella la " democrazia " occidentale


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (7 Aprile 2022)

a parte tutte le buffonate dette dal drago
ma noi siamo in pace ehhhhhh 
quindi ? dobbiamo farci carico dei problemi degli altri, quando VOI non sapete risolvere i nostri!
Finira appeso il tizio


----------

